# anyone recommend a pain med



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Im ibs-c. and for years was on bentyl- then I quit taking in Oct. b/c all meds stopped working . I was fine with no pain and didn't go back on it till two days ago. Ive had pain for two weeks straight and is getting worse. now Im having side effects bad- feel sick, high, sleepy yucky all over. anyone recommend a good pain reliever for ibs-c that doesn't make ya high as a kite and feel bad?


----------

